# Question about stones for sharpening gouges with inside bevels



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm interested in sharpening my gouges with a small inside bevel, as advocated by Chris Pye. The "official" Chris Pye slipstones end up being quite expensive, because if you want a perfect fit, you need to buy 4 sets of two. http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/THO/item/NO-CHRISPYE.XX

Has anyone found a less expensive way to get a good result?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

With these tapered slips I can sharpen my smallest gouge. They are German but Norton offers the same. The Hard Black Arkansas won't cover the small gouge. http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/norton_slips.htm


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

Il give you a good tip for this, i sharpen my irons every hour, at least. stones are to slow for me. I do use a Arkansas stone that i have adapted anglevice for the inside on the v irons. Exept from that i dont use stones. i use a withe grinderstone on a smal machine, its a 600-800 grain stone With 1300r/min.

The way you can do it for the inside of Your bevels are to buy a leather plate. At ca 3-4-5- mm thinkness, glue 2-3 together With a flexible glue, use the passer and make a sircular plate on the bandsaw. Mount it on a drill or smal machine, so the leater goes away from you, use sandpaper as it goes to make the miror shape of the inside of the bevels, a rounded shape. Use a Diamond polising paste that you work into the leather afther rouging it up With sadningpaper and shaping it edge. This is so effective you reduse the use of a grinderstone to maybe once or 2 times a day, max. Thats for me that some days carve for 10 hours straight.

Try it out if you want, its my recomended way of doing it to use little time and get the best resoults.


----------

